

Typography in 8 bits: System fonts (2011) - chesterfield
http://damieng.com/blog/2011/02/20/typography-in-8-bits-system-fonts 

======
mzs
I've got a soft spot for the MC6847, who needs lower case or an glob-star even
when you have semigraphics!

[http://members.casema.nl/hhaydn/howel/Acorn/Atom/atap/charse...](http://members.casema.nl/hhaydn/howel/Acorn/Atom/atap/charset.png)

I even made it a pcf, from my notes:

    
    
      $ convert charset.png -crop 256x48+0+0 +repage c6847.png
      $ convert c6847.png -crop 8x12 +repage +adjoin 'c6847g%02x.png'
    

Need to make B&W:

    
    
      $ convert c6847.png -threshold '1%' c6847.gif
      $ for p in c6847g??.png; do convert "$p" -threshold '1%' "`basename $p .png`".gif; done
    

Got gif2bdf

    
    
      $ curl -O http://czyborra.com/unifont/gif2bdf
    

Looked at it, decided it was safe, and patched it to hackishly get around some
issues.

    
    
      @@ -5,20 +5,19 @@
       # into a handier bitmap distribution format font
       
       $[ = 1; $chars=$#ARGV; undef $/; 
      -
      +$dec = 32;
       for (@ARGV)
       {
      -     $dec = hex ($hex) if ($hex) = /([0-9A-F]{4})/ || next;
      +     $hex = sprintf("%04x", $dec);
            $_ = `giftopnm $_`;
            s/^P4\s(\d+)\s(\d+)\s/$wid=$1,$nib=$wid>>2,$ht=$2,''/e;
            $_ = unpack ("H*", $_);
            s/(.{$nib})/\n$1/g;
            $header ||= print "STARTFONT 2.1
      -FONT -Unicode-Charts-Medium-R-Normal--$ht-${ht}0-72-72-C-${wid}0-ISO10646-1
      +FONT -c6847-fixed-medium-r-normal--$ht-${ht}0-72-72-C-${wid}0-iso8859-1
       SIZE $ht 72 72
       FONTBOUNDINGBOX $wid $ht 0 0
      -STARTPROPERTIES 4
      -COPYRIGHT http://www.unicode.org/unicode/copyright.html
      +STARTPROPERTIES 3
       DEFAULT_CHAR -1
       FONT_ASCENT $ht
       FONT_DESCENT 0
      @@ -33,7 +32,10 @@
       BITMAP$_
       ENDCHAR
       ";
      -
      +     $dec = $dec + 1;
      +     if ($dec == 96) {
      +             $dec = 192;
      +     }
       }
       
       print "ENDFONT\n";
    

Made fonts

    
    
      $ ./gif2bdf `ls c6847g??.gif | sort` > c6847.bdf
      $ bdftopcf c6847.bdf > c6847.pcf

------
doomlaser
A fun tangential fact about the original Macintosh's system font, Chicago: it
was the typeface used by Squaresoft in most of their 16-bit era Super NES RPGS
(Final Fantasy VI, Chrono Trigger, etc)

~~~
damieng
They modified the upper case characters to shave 1 pixel off the height tho -
presumably to fit it in an 8x8.

------
DanBC
The Sharp MZ80k had an interesting font which included a bunch of "graphics",
which were available feom the huge horrible keyboard.

[http://www.1000bit.it/scheda.asp?id=101](http://www.1000bit.it/scheda.asp?id=101)

~~~
mitosis
That keyboard is wrong on so many levels.

------
salgernon
I recently restored an ADDS Regent 25 terminal; it has an 8085 inside, so I'll
claim it as an 8-bit system font :-)

Sorry I don't have a better picture:

[http://i.imgur.com/4jR8izX.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/4jR8izX.jpg)

Its close to the 'Speccy' font included in cathode:

[http://www.secretgeometry.com/apps/cathode/](http://www.secretgeometry.com/apps/cathode/)

~~~
damieng
It is an interesting font although very different from the Sinclair Spectrum
font. (I added a bunch of those to Cathode)

~~~
salgernon
Just to close the loop; a better picture:

[https://flic.kr/p/nMA6kz](https://flic.kr/p/nMA6kz)

I quite like the 'l' and 'i', but the 'V' is worrisome.

------
mattl
Wow, so the Amstrad CPC font is very very similar to the IBM CGA font.

And to think all these years I'd thought they were using CPCs on TV :/

------
OneOneOneOne
So much nostalgia. It's funny but looking at these fonts reminds me of the
good times programming these machines.

------
izietto
I love the commodore one!

------
jokoon
missing: profont

~~~
to3m
The Macintosh had a 16-/32-bit CPU, and so custom 3rd-party fonts for it do
not qualify for inclusion on a page of system fonts from 8-bit systems...

~~~
jokoon
I find it fits pretty well and to me it beat all the fonts listed in the
article

~~~
SwellJoe
_How_ do you find it "fits pretty well"? This is an article (a quite
interesting one) about system fonts for 8 bit systems. Profont is not a system
font on any 8 bit system. It makes no sense to discuss Profont in this
context.

~~~
jokoon
[http://www.tobias-jung.de/pics/profont9pt.gif](http://www.tobias-
jung.de/pics/profont9pt.gif)

yell at me all you want, you know what I mean.

"DON'T CALL THE SKY BLUE, SCIENTIFICALLY IT HAS A CERTAIN WAVELENGTH WHICH YOU
TOTALLY IGNORE"

~~~
SwellJoe
I'm not yelling at you, and I genuinely don't know what you mean. Are you
simply saying you really _like_ Profont? It's been discussed (along with
several other programmers fonts) several times over the years here at HN. I'm
not being pedantic, I'm just confused why you believe Profont has any relation
to 8 bit system typefaces.

This is an article about history of typefaces on early personal computers.
That's a cool thing to read about. There have been similarly interesting
articles about programmers fonts, and I tend to read those, too. But, it's OK
for us to discuss one without pulling the other into the discussion. It's
simply a non-sequiter.

